# Gathis: Falcon City (Recruiting 2 players)



## MINI (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!  Falcon City is a 2nd ed D&D game that has been running Wednesday nights, at 11PM EST time till about 2:30 AM weekly for quite some time.   The game just had its 61st gaming session and the time has come to recruit 2 new players.  The game is balanced with RP and combat and character progression is at a decent pace.   The game is set in the world of gathis, a persistent shared world where your character participates in one campaign only but after a given campaign is done or if you move on from the game your same character can be used in other games later on. (see www.gathis.com)

The characters are currently level 5-6 r so.   New characters always start at 1st but when traveling with a higher level group tend to progress quickly and balance with the group  after a time.  Our group could use one warrior type as well as a rogue.   Character creation is laid out in a private board so interested parties should join the boards at www.gathis.com, post to the 'If your new' thread and PM MINI on those boards.  Alternatively e-mail me at danjnm_2000@yahoo.com.  My YIM is danjnm_2000 and AIM is danjnm2000.


----------



## MINI (Aug 26, 2009)

Recruiting is now closed


----------

